# Schwarzstorch ???



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2010)

Servus Orni`s

Heute, gegen 10:00, drehte dieses "Unbekannte" Flugobjekt über unserem Haus Kreise im Aufwind .....

 

Denke es ist ein Schwarzstorch

Habitat in Österreich

Kommt schon der Sommer


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

hallo helmut,

du könntest recht haben mit dem schwarzstorch

zufall:   


und die zwei auch noch


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Servus Mitch



Bild #2 dürfte ein Rotmilan sein 

Leider konnte ich bei uns noch keinen Sichten 

Sind die mit der Nikon gemacht und 100% Crops 

Schauen sehr gut aus


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

@mitch
Das soll ein Schwarzstorch sein?


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Servus KFF

Ich denke Mitch wollte nur zeigen das es durch aus möglich ist, daß man jetzt schon Störche sichten kann .... ob Schwarz- oder Weißstorch .... 

Und für Dich
Bild #1 Weißstorch
Bild #2 Rotmilan ... siehe Link in obigen Beitrag
Bild #3 Graureiher

Mensch KFF, heute war ein wunderschöner Tag ...... lassen wir in auch so zu Ende gehen


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

hi helmut,

so das ganze in orginal größe - ja es waren nur ausschnitte (crops)

     

ich hatte nur das 18-105mm dabei - irgendwie brauch ich noch ein gescheites tele 

@kff - es war nur ein storch neben dem traktor


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Servus Mitch

Danke für die Originale 

Hier mein Original
 

und der 100% Crop = Ausschnitt
 
wie im ersten Post

[OT]Zum Tele, kommt ganz auf dein Geldbörsel an ..... Sigma und Tamron bieten schon ganz gute Teles bis 300mm an ...[/OT]


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Etwas kenne ich mich mit Vögeln aus. 
Hast schon recht, war heute ein wirklich schöner Tag. Leider geht es nächste Woche nicht so weiter. 


PS: Den Traktor habe ich ganz deutlich erkannt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Ich denke schon Helmut 

Hier in NRW sollen sie sich auch wieder angesiedelt haben.


----------



## butzbacher (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist 1000%ig ein Schwarzstorch.  

Rotmilan ist auch richtig.

Gruß André


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hier in NRW sollen sie sich auch wieder angesiedelt haben.





das sind meine Nachbarn im Extertal 
http://www.nabulippe.de/Schutzgebiete/siekbachtal/siekbachtal.htm





.


----------



## ollifrog (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Hallo Vogelkenner,

auf den Fotos ist schön die typische weiß-schwarze Zeichnung der Unterseite des Schwarzstorches zu erkennen...Nun habe ich noch ein Rätsel für euch: Gestern habe ich ebenfalls einen storchenähnlichen schwarzen Vogel auf dem Feld vor unserem Garten gesichtet. Leider war er etwas weit weg und ich hatte dummerweise auch kein Knippser dabei. Als er sich in die Lüfte erhob, zeichnete sich eine ähnliche schwarz-weiß-Färbung ab, nur dass die Flügelunterseite komplett weiß waren...typisch für den Schwarzstorch ist ja die weiße Bauch und schwarze Flügelfarbe:? oder gibt es da verschiedene Variationen? Wäre dankbar wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte...so ein Schwarzstorch wäre bei uns ja eine halbe Sensation!


----------



## butzbacher (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Hallo Ollifrog,

als "alter" Dresdner Naturschützer kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass auch im Chemnitzer Raum Schwarzstörche unterwegs sind. In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat sich der Brutbestand in Sachsen verbessert. Und z.B. bis zur Sächsischen Schweiz (definitiv Brutregion) ist es nicht so weit. Des weiteren beginnt jetzt die Zugzeit der Störche, kann also sein, dass der Storch nur gerastet hat.

Verschiedene Variationen sind mir nicht bekannt, jedoch kommen im Tierreich immer mal Farbvariationen vor.

Gruß André


----------



## ollifrog (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Danke für die Antwort! Vom Gangbild und von der Größe hat es ja genau gepasst...Hätte ja sein können, dass ich eine Vogelart vergessen habe, die dem so ähnelt. Zumal er ja auf einem normalen Feld rumgestakst ist und nicht auf einer Feuchtwiese, wie es überall beschrieben wird. War warscheinlich auf Mäusejagd, oder gar auf meine geliebten Ringelnattern...

LG Olli


----------



## butzbacher (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Moin Olli, 

die Beschreibung haben die Störche meist nicht gelesen und suchen sich deshalb ihr Futter überall. Man sieht sie auch gern mal hinter einem pflügenden Traktor (wie auch Möwen) hertraben um aufgewühlte Tiere (z. B die von die erwähnten Mäuse) zu sammeln.

Gruß André


----------



## ollifrog (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Jo danke, das kenne ich ja auch von den Weißstörchen, war sicherlich auch ne kleine Zwischenrast. Habe ihn das 1.Mal in unserer Umgebung beobachtet und wird so schnell auch nicht wiederkehren. Hier ist die Natur zwar noch relativ naturbelassen, aber es fehlt eben der typische Lebensraum. Nur von Mäusen will er sich ja nicht ernähren und die paar Gartenteiche mit ihren spärlichen Amphibienvorkommen beeindrucken ihn sicherlich auch nicht  

LG Olli


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Servus

Heute konnte ich den Schwarzstorch in einem Feld, von den letzten Regenfällen geflutet, endlich festhalten ...

Wir waren gerade auf dem Weg nach Wr. Neustadt, zum einkaufen ...
    

Am Heimweg, im selben Feld, statt eines Schwarzstorches, diesmal ein Weißstorch, der sich an der Futterquelle labte ...


----------



## ollifrog (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Super Fotos 
Man könnte ja fast denken, es ist der selbe Storch...nur mit Farbumkehr 
Aber mal im ernst, so'nen Schwarzstorch vor die Linse bekommen ist schon selten!
Oder sind sie bei euch noch zahlenmäßig gut vertreten?

LG Olli


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzstorch ???*

Servus Olli

Nein, die Schwarzstörche sind eher selten ...


----------

